# High Calorie Puppy Formula Recipe



## jadee161 (Jan 12, 2006)

I had a few people ask me on another thread about this recipe, and I thought I would post it here on a seperate thread because it will be easier for someone to search if they are looking for it. 

As some of you may know, commercial puppy formula only has 1 calorie per cc. This is not enough to sustain a baby puppy, and after hours of searching online I found this recipe, although I haven't been able to find it since. Good thing I saved it!

My puppy was 2 days old when she started on it, and it has worked miracles. She has been gaining weight every day, which is difficult for a formula fed pup. Usually they don't survive because of hypoglycemic issues, and this formula has enough syrup to sustain them. I hope it helps. 

Bottle Feeding Recipe 
11 Calories per CC​
10 oz. of canned evaporated milk or goat's milk (not pasteurized cow's milk - this will cause scowers - dogs cannot drink normal cow's milk) Goats milk is by far the best to use. Wall Mart sells it. 


3 oz. sterilized water (baby water or boiled water) this is not needed if using goat's milk


1 raw egg yolk


1 cup of whole yogurt (avoid skim or fat free if at all possible)


1/2 Tsp Karo Syru*p or Corn Syrup*(NOT HONEY !!!)
****If you cannot find Karo or Corn syrup where you live, you can do a Google search for “substitute for Karo syrup” and get some options.****
When I Googled “substitute for Karo syrup" here is what I came up with- 1 c Karo can be subbed with 1 c white sugar and 1/4 c hot water (cook it to dissolve in the water best you can get it to. Depending on the recipe, if you need the sugar to be completely dissolved you might need to add a bit more water).​Place ingredients in a blender and blend or use a wire whisk. Be careful to not over blend and create a milk shake full of bubbles and then tube bubbles into the puppy.
Keep cool and discard leftovers after 7 days.
Warm formula to body temperature (dogs are around 101 degrees). Discard any un-used formula. This is a thick mixture - use a stomach tube to tube feed or enlarge the hole in the nipple for easy access for the pup.​


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Is the warming to body temperature enough to make the raw egg safe?


----------

